# Trailer brakes



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm planning to change my drum brakes on a 22' Venture trailer to Tie Down disk brakes. Anybody have experience with this? Thanks


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Well, I guess I have experience.... now. 

So, here we go:


Step 1: After you are confident you have sufficient refreshments of your choice chilling remove the wheel.










Step 2: Remove the dust cap (bearing buddy in my case). Use a rubber mallet, and rotate as you smack it and work it off. Remove cotter pin or jam washer and jam nut. Use a large screw driver to work the drum off.









Step 3: Remove the shoes and stuff with brute force (you're not saving these parts) but be careful not to damage the spindle.









Now would be a good time to get another beer.

Pretty sure these brakes were not operating too well. 










Step 4: Remove the backplate (may need to grind off rusted bolts with a cut-off grinder but mine twisted off with a vise grips and socket wrench) then clean up the brake flange and spray on some Rust-oleum. As the paint dries you should check refreshment levels.










Step 5: Grease the bearings and install inner bearing and seal into new rotor.

















Step 6: Bolt the new backplate/caliper mount (no picture) to brake flange. Slide new rotor on to spindle, Follow supplied directions for installing outer bearing and jam nut. 









Step 7: Install new caliper. Looks nice doesn't it?









Step 8: The drum actuator MUST be replaced with a new disk brake actuator. The actuator CAN be modified but not recommended.









Step 9-100: The hardest part in my opinion is bleeding these new disk brakes. Takes a lot of pumping. Ensure you're not in danger of running out of cold ones before committing to steps 9-100. 


Disk Brakes are the way to go. Good luck.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

One question:
Where did you get the cool bearing packer in picture 6? I haven't seen one of them since I was a kid. I'd hate to think how many tapered roller bearings I've packed with the old palm full of grease method.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

notso said:


> One question:
> Where did you get the cool bearing packer in picture 6? I haven't seen one of them since I was a kid. I'd hate to think how many tapered roller bearings I've packed with the old palm full of grease method.


Advance Auto Parts.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

I have not heard anything good about Tie Down brakes. I think most prefer Kodiak brakes


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

aero993 said:


> I have not heard anything good about Tie Down brakes. I think most prefer Kodiak brakes


Same here. Forgot to mention, I went with Kodiak 10" cadmium rotors.


----------

